# Big Red under Navarre Beach Bridge



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Buddy and I went out to toss a few lines. Both of us military are relatively new to kayak fishing around here. I hooked into a trout early on so we thought it was gonna be a good day. A while went by and nobody had caught anything and my buddy starts sayin, "Hey I got a fish, Big Fish!" Im thinkin yea yea whatever hes just playin. He yells, "DUDE I HAVE A HUGE F'IN FISH ON!" I look over and see his pole cranked over and then heard the drag buzzin. Im thinkin holy crap what is that big in the sound? I reel in and head over towards him to help out. This thing pulled us from under the bridge to where the pic was taken so you can kind of make out how far. He measured up 38" and we were both just cheesin. Its definitely the biggest fish either of us have caught in the kayaks yet. Didnt end up catching anything else though. We need to find some good places to catch bull red in our yaks now!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

great job there's nothing like getting towed around! ! let the addiction begin!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice dude. It's rare I see a cool post like this from the Navarre bridge area. I'm military also and live in Navarre.... been yak fishing here for the past couple of years. I'd be happy to show you guys some spots and tactics. I'm still learning myself but I've gotten better over the years. Send me a PM and I'll make sure to invite you next time I go out.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

sounds good man


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Caught my personal best trout under that bridge a couple years ago. Congrats on the bull. Be sure to also post this under the Kayak tab further down the page.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope no cats were harmed when you guys were cheesin..........
Nice Red!!!


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice! My nephew amd I fished around the bridge a lot a week ago with no luck.


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

I wouldn't trust anything coming from The Pitt, just sounds sketchy... haha...I knew I'd find you on here. I was messing around out there yesterday and seen some sheepshead, but didn't have my yak. Let me know when you head out there again. The hobie hasn't been wet all week!


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man that's a nice red.....thinking about getting a yak now.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

If you guys want to catch Bulls like that on a normal basis, head out to 3 Mile Bridge in the evening and fish the lights past the first small hump. There are Bulls all over that bridge that will hit all sort of artificials and live bait. Tight Lines.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

awesome. thanks for the tip. we've wanting to hit that up.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish right there:thumbup:


----------

